# Python Christmas Opinion



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am sure most of you have heard the news or even seen the video of some guy feeding a kitty to an albino burmese python on youtube

It cause quite of a stir on the internet. 

This lead to Peta and a woman offering £5,000 reward to capture and convict the person...

What do you guys think? over react? or ......


Now...

I wonder....

If I go back to China, and got a film of a person clubbing a dog, skin it, cook it and then sell it at the market... Will it make a million hits? international out cry? Another £5,000 reward? 



I wonder....


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Honestly, people are overreacting .. stuff like this happens every day.
There was a Canada goose coyote killing video going around but all the makers of the video did was find clips of coyotes being shot and put the modified Canada goose logo on it to say they did it. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

bigfishy said:


> Now...
> 
> I wonder....
> 
> ...


There is already a video from China with dogs being clubbed and skinned alive, and actually was posted on here.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

PETA is funny, in a sad and ironic way. They run these ads in the subway asking why we should love puppies but eat chickens, but then they get outraged when someone feeds a kitten instead of a mouse to a python.

Note that the thought of someone using a kitten that way is repulsive to me, but I happen to think that kittens are more deserving of human sensibilities than chickens and mice.

However, according to those ads PETA runs, a mouse is just as worthwhile as a kitten, so it's pretty hypocritical for them to get outraged over this.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

PETA annoys me as far as im concerned they do more harm than good, i would much rather support the SPCA. As far as the snake eating the cat who cares, its not like we are running out of cats. In the wild snakes eat beautiful animals all the time its just nature, i would be way more bummed out hearing about a snake eating a baby panda or a koala


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

In my opinion, I think people are a little hypocritical because they are ok with them dying in a shelter. A rat's life is just as important as a kitten. Both make me cringe, which is why I don't own a snake anymore. Although I know they got to eat...



Humans are such nasty creature, sometimes I feel ashame of being one...


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Expecting rational thought from peta, is like expecting a fish to ride a bicycle...


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

yea i dont understand shelters, i dont see why they think someone would go buy a cat for $150 from them when they could get one for free from kijiji. If they made the adoption process easier and cheaper more people would think about adopting. A friend of mine tried to adopt a dog and ended up giving up because not only were they asking a high price but they wanted to be able to do a home inspection and then a few follow up spot checks. He ended up just rescuing a pitbull-cross through a private group for a fraction of the cost and no headaches.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you get a cat from Kijiji, and look after it properly, you will soon have spent $150, or more, and that is before you have it neutered.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

BillD said:


> If you get a cat from Kijiji, and look after it properly, you will soon have spent $150, or more, and that is before you have it neutered.


yea but you get to pick out your own kitten not someones cat they didnt want.


----------



## thea2003 (Mar 21, 2011)

mrobson said:


> yea but you get to pick out your own kitten not someones cat they didnt want.


As a person who does rescue work, I feel I should correct you on a few things. First of all peta kills more animals than it saves, shelters and private rescues do not support PETA. Secondly, sure you can get a kitten of kijiji for free. A kitten requires 3 sets of shots at 4 week intervals, at just under $100 per visit. Deworming at least once- ~$25 and possibly flea prevention, one dose is around $20. Then there is the spay/neuter, we'll be conservative and say $200. That free cat just cost you over $500. Alternatively you can go to a shelter or private rescue and pick out a kitten or cat, they come fully vaccinated, dewormed, fixed, deflead, and usually microchipped for under $150, my rescue charges $125 which also includes viral testing. As for the adoption process, my rescue requires you fill out an online application, then we do a phone interview complete with references and then, finally a home visit. The reason this is done is because we want animals to be going to their forever home. We don't want our animals to come back( although our contract states for any reason you need to get rid of the pet they must be returned to us). Any responsible rescue does a home visit because unfortunately people lie. We don't do this to give people a hard time, rather to ensure the pets that have been living in our home as our personal pets until their forever home comes along will be taken care of as well as we have been caring for them. As for animals eating animals- I don't own those pets lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Maybe the guy should have picked a puppy. I'm sure the snake would have had a much bigger dramatic meal and there's lots of puppies to go around. It would have made for a bigger impact. Man that youtube video would go viral. Who cares anyway right? 

puppies, kittens ... there's lots for free. Man a guy with big snake or a caimen could save lots of money by getting them off Kijiji or Craigslist.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

thea2003 said:


> As a person who does rescue work, I feel I should correct you on a few things. First of all peta kills more animals than it saves, shelters and private rescues do not support PETA. Secondly, sure you can get a kitten of kijiji for free. A kitten requires 3 sets of shots at 4 week intervals, at just under $100 per visit. Deworming at least once- ~$25 and possibly flea prevention, one dose is around $20. Then there is the spay/neuter, we'll be conservative and say $200. That free cat just cost you over $500. Alternatively you can go to a shelter or private rescue and pick out a kitten or cat, they come fully vaccinated, dewormed, fixed, deflead, and usually microchipped for under $150, my rescue charges $125 which also includes viral testing. As for the adoption process, my rescue requires you fill out an online application, then we do a phone interview complete with references and then, finally a home visit. The reason this is done is because we want animals to be going to their forever home. We don't want our animals to come back( although our contract states for any reason you need to get rid of the pet they must be returned to us). Any responsible rescue does a home visit because unfortunately people lie. We don't do this to give people a hard time, rather to ensure the pets that have been living in our home as our personal pets until their forever home comes along will be taken care of as well as we have been caring for them. As for animals eating animals- I don't own those pets lol.


if you read my earlier post i said i think peta do more harm than good and i would rather support SPCA. I just checked a few adoption sites looks like they stopped the home inspections and the prices seem to be more reasonable. Im not knocking the people who take the time to help unwanted and abused animals, i would just like to see more go to loving homes instead of wasting away in an adoption center. Its nice to see some of the larger pet chains have stopped selling dogs and cats and started adopting animals out.



h_s said:


> Maybe the guy should have picked a puppy. I'm sure the snake would have had a much bigger dramatic meal and there's lots of puppies to go around. It would have made for a bigger impact. Man that youtube video would go viral. Who cares anyway right?
> 
> puppies, kittens ... there's lots for free. Man a guy with big snake or a caimen could save lots of money by getting them off Kijiji or Craigslist.
> 
> big snakes for small minds


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

you are teh awesome


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, I am a cat lover, I don't think I want to see that video. I'll be pissed. I think I am going have snake congee for lunch today.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Well, I am a cat lover, I don't think I want to see that video. I'll be pissed. I think I am going have snake congee for lunch today.


lol oh common thats just a tad bit hypocritical, you dont have to like it but and the end of the day the snakes gotta eat. If it was fed a chicken would anyone even care?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

thea2003 said:


> As for the adoption process, my rescue requires you fill out an online application, then we do a phone interview complete with references and then, finally a home visit. The reason this is done is because we want animals to be going to their forever home. We don't want our animals to come back( although our contract states for any reason you need to get rid of the pet they must be returned to us). Any responsible rescue does a home visit because unfortunately people lie. We don't do this to give people a hard time, rather to ensure the pets that have been living in our home as our personal pets until their forever home comes along will be taken care of as well as we have been caring for them.


Now correct me if I'm wrong, but don't shelters regularly kill animals because they run out of space? If that's the case, why not ease the adoption process so that those animals will have a chance at life, at least?



> lol oh common thats just a tad bit hypocritical, you dont have to like it but and the end of the day the snakes gotta eat. If it was fed a chicken would anyone even care?


What's hypocritical about that? I happen to think that a chicken is nowhere near equal to a dog or cat, just as a dog is nowhere near equal to a human. So I eat chickens, think of cats as pets, and treat humans as persons.

It's when PETA claims that we should treat chickens and cats equally that they become hypocritical when they get enraged over someone feeding a cat to a python.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

solarz said:


> What's hypocritical about that? I happen to think that a chicken is nowhere near equal to a dog or cat, just as a dog is nowhere near equal to a human. So I eat chickens, think of cats as pets, and treat humans as persons.
> 
> It's when PETA claims that we should treat chickens and cats equally that they become hypocritical when they get enraged over someone feeding a cat to a python.


so what your saying is if its cute it should get better treatment? a chicken is no different from cat, i love my dog but i dont judge other cultures for eating dog.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

mrobson said:


> so what your saying is if its cute it should get better treatment? a chicken is no different from cat, i love my dog but i dont judge other cultures for eating dog.


Yup exactly. Ultimately, morality is created by humans, for humans, and we humans judge animals through their relation and usefulness to us.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I can't find that video anywhere on YouTube.... 

There was one of a python eating a rabbit, OH! THE POOR CUTE BUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

For crying out loud, this stuff happens in the wild all the time. PETA is really just a club for dumb hot chicks who want to think they are doing something important.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

50seven said:


> I can't find that video anywhere on YouTube....
> 
> There was one of a python eating a rabbit, OH! THE POOR CUTE BUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> For crying out loud, this stuff happens in the wild all the time. PETA is really just a club for dumb hot chicks who want to think they are doing something important.


I'm reminded of a nature show I saw some years ago, where a male lion ripped the head off of some adorable lion cubs.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't have an issue with certain culture that eat certain animals either. I understand that we live in a big world and that we live a sheltered life in North America.
But I do have an issue with some one "grandizing" a kill, tape it and post it on the net. That is pretty sick and no matter where you are in this world. Most civilize countries will see it that way.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

BTW, FREE SNAKE FOOD!

If anyone here has a pet snake and the want to feed it live mice, let me know because I'm catching them regularly in my wife's kitchen, and I must say that the mighty Aphrodite is ready to rain down fire on these nasty pests. I believe her wrath would be satisfied if she knew they became snake food


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

5o/7, get a snake


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

@50Seven 

Best mouse trap ever: - not suitable around pets/small children etc.

5 gallon pail, gallon of antifreeze, small amount of PB, and some sort of ruler type item.

take the pail, fill with a gallon of antifreeze, smear a small amount of PB around the inside of the bucket about 2-3" down from the edge. using scrap wood- create some sort of way for the critters to get up to the edge of the bucket.

Mice are attracted by the PB and smell of antifreeze. mice lean over the edge, just a bit further, can almost reach it... not quite just a bit more.... and oh crap *splash* 

this set-up works best if you can leave it in a quiet spot, ie inside a cabinet... scoop out the floaters daily. (the antifreeze will keep things from smelling... but still)

next step - address the issues that allow mice in. - eradicate any gaps. even as small as 1/4" - use copper wool and sprayfoam, (for sprayfoam I prefer using the pro gun, with the wall/floor can as it sets in about 15, and is workable in an hour)

but then, you probably already know all that


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Diagnoses.....

PENNIS ENVY


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

df001 said:


> @50Seven
> 
> Best mouse trap ever: - not suitable around pets/small children etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we use this method at the cottage, works great! the antifreeze keeps it from freezing so the trap works all winter long 

...caught another bastard this morning... anybody's snake getting hungry???


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Peta.. ugh.

Food is food to whatever is willing to eat it. I don't really care much about that. How the food is treated and killed matters to me.

That above trap method is cruel IMO and a horrid way to die, plus I wouldn't feed that to my snake. lol. I've caught rats at a pet chain years ago and one guy wanted it for his burm... No bloody way. Who knows what that rats been into and might not be food safe for you snake.

I love snakes, or reptiles in general that might eat the cute and fluffy things. I just care how its done. F/t Ftw!


----------

